# Opinions needed on Henry .22 rifles.



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

An old friend called me to ask if a Henry lever action .22 was a good quality rifle to buy for his sons Christmas present. Didn't know what to tell him because I've never fired one. Only seen them in magazines. Looking for some help on this because he and his son are good people. Thanks.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't have one but 2 of my friends do. They love'em.

IMO;

Great quality rifles made in the U.S. Watched a thingie on the company

'How It's made.' Very very impressed in the workmanship.

Nik


----------



## Sargee6 (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought my boy one and he LOVES it, well made, accurate shooter.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I had one. Great rifle, just didnt like the trigger. I'd say the 10/22's the way to go but thats just my .2 cents.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

they are a nice little rifle, my friend has one and loves it, I drilled the barrel and put the scope mount on for him -that made a nice little package, he takes it squirrel hunting.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We have two and love them. They have a fine sight, and shoot straight. They eat any kind of ammo. My grandfather had always wanted a lever action rifle, and when he was 80, we got him a Henry 22 because of the lack of recoil, and ease of shooting. He shot that gun until he died last year. Some of my best memories are shooting empty baked bean cans at the farm with him. They are very well made, and smooth to shoot. I think it would be an awesome Christmas present! Maybe pick up a nice metal swinger target with it, and have some fun.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Won't go wrong buying a henry . Got my nephew the 22 lever action and it's a real nice gun.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks to all for your help. Have not heard one person say anything but good things about the Henry. Now I want one for myself! Called my friend and gave him the green light. I'm sure his sons eyes will light up Christmas morning!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

cool Christmas present!
the great part about a gun like a Henry is that it can be handed down from generation to generation and increase in value if it's taken care of.


----------

